# elec fuel pump



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

Has anyone had any experiences with an elec inline fuel pump for a lawnmower engine(20 hp Kohler)?I've never used one but the info on it says good for small engines but who knows...


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They work fine, just get one designed for low pressure applications and add a safety switch so if the motor stops the pump does not keep running. If you have a vacuum/pulse pump today, that remains the better option as you have the built in safety feature of it not pumping if the engine dies.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most will put out more pressure than needed,so you'll want a fuel pressure regulator.
The vacuum type only puts 1.6 to 2,1 psi on it,and the Kohler mechanical type runs about the same.
The vacuum type is safer(not as apt to flood the engine),and costs less.


----------



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

this is a single cylinder and theres 1 line from the valve cover going to the breather..can I adapt to that for a fuel pump?I think the line to breather is for emission control and don't think it will affect performance will it?Thank You,Don


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That hose SHOULD connect to the fuel pump,from the breather,or valve cover,to power the pump,although most of those carbs had a tube from them(near the mounting flange) for the fuel pump vacuum feed.
Install a "T" fitting if needs be,between the valve cover and the breather,and run a hose to the pump.


----------



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

I revised my post and then saw your advice..thank you sir and will check that out....you have a Happy Easter !


----------



## dclark48 (Apr 14, 2017)

jumped the gun on the fuel pump..took the flywheel shroud off to clean the fins and discovered a FUEL PUMP ...so if anyone ever needs to replace a fuel pump on a Kohler Courage its under the shroud all hidden and tucked away.....Want to thank jhngardner367 for all the advice..


----------

